# الربط بين الكمبيوتر والميكانيزمات الميكانيكية



## belall (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوانى أعضاء المنتدى أنا طالب فى قسم القوى الميكانيكية

أبحث منذ فترة عن الاجهزة التى يمكن من خلالها التحكم فى الاجزاء

الميكانيكية من خلال الكمبيوتر

ما هى هذه الاجهزة والبرامج الخاصة بذلك 

أرجو الافادة

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (2 يوليو 2006)

*نبذة مختصرة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم مرحباً بك في قسم ميكاترونكس, وأسأل الله أن تكون من الأعضاء الدائمين هنا في الملتقى
بخصوص إستفسارك, حقيقة تختلف أجهزة التحكم بالأجزاء الميكانيكية تبعاً للوظيفة التي تقدمها تلك الأجزاء, ولكن الفكرة الهندسية هي إيجاد الجهاز المستخدم لربط الأجزاء الميكانيكية بالكمبيوتر, أو بما يسمى Interface Card فهذا الكارت يتم تصميمه لإستقبال الإشارات وإرسالها من وإلى الحساسات Sensors, فمثلاً نستطيع إستقبال الإشارة من الجزء الميكانيكي وإرسالها إلى الكمبيوتر بعد مرورها بكارت الــ Interface , ثم معالجة تلك الإشارة من خلال إحدى برامج التحكم, وقد تستطيع عمل برنامج تحكم ومعالجة إشارات بإستخدام برنامج الماتلاب.
أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك ولو بالقليق
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## Ghazala_mea (2 يوليو 2006)

رد وافى كافى


----------



## ادور (23 يوليو 2006)

احسنت القول اليه المشرف


----------



## همتار (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
من الممكن استخدام اجهزة (plc ) ، وهي اجهزة قابلة للبرمجة ومجهزة مسبقا لذلك ويمكن برمجتها بالكامل بشكل منفصل او من خلال برامج كمبيوتر مثل لغة سي او فيجوال بيسك ، وهذه الطريقة اسهل واسرع وتعطي تحكم غير محدود 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## ropot_girl (31 يوليو 2006)

رد كافي ووافي


----------



## Hilal (2 أغسطس 2006)

احسنتوا مشكورين


----------

